# The Drunken Gambler



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is what I wrote about this shot:

"Instead of just redoing the Spinning Gambler so it's more visible etc., I decided to do on ahead and crank it up a couple of notches.

This one is spinning, swaying in the wind and upside down... now if I can just get it done before the weather turns bad!"

Welllllll, the weather has turned unpleasant since yesterday.... that's why I'm inside messing around on the computer instead of outside playing... so it'll probably be a few days before I revisit this shot. In the meantime it'll perculate in my head, seeing it and doing it a thousand times before I get a chance to actually do it... by that time it'll be soooo easy!
Lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very, very consistent, as usual. Now, if you could just mount the whole rig on a metronome .... :rofl:

I can't wait to see you get this one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice shooting Bill and I like your pet Bear!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, that's just Beaudreax... he's only 240 lbs.... not quite a bear!

Here's the latest attempt at the Drunken Gambler....

The second try at this shot. The weather was nice for one day so I took the opportunity to shoot a little once the work was done.
The shot was actually done but of course the battery ran out as it took almost 30 minutes and that's how long the battery lasts apparently... anyway I sped up most of the video to make it shorter... and hopefully by the end of the week it will be warm enough to give this one another try, during the day when it's easier to see for the viewer.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another great effort. I am sure you will get this on video when you get some decent weather.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a tough shot. I really want to see it done. With the match that far from the card and the rotational movement, deflection of the match before it reaches the card is a huge factor. If you still have your slow motion camera, it would be cool to see a close up of the shot showing how much the ball deflects after the match strike. Now add a rotating card and a complete follow up cut is a challenge.Think about the slow mo video. It would give some insight into the shot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting~AKA Oldmiser


----------

